# Yellow Bluff Closing



## Tideup (Jun 12, 2010)

I went to yellow bluff this morning to get some gas for my mower and Wren was putting up fliers that said yellow bluff is closing to the public July 5. I talked to Rayburn he said that The yellow bluff co. was going to sell memberships and the rumor is $3000 yearly I don't think they are going to have many takers. Rayburn also said he didn't know if bait was going to be available.


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 12, 2010)

That is a shame. They been doin business down there as long as I can remember.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 12, 2010)

WOW that hurts. YB is like my home away from home.... I guess I have to find a new port to go out of. We knew it was gonna happen sooner or later.  Money and greed ruin a lot of good things in this world. This is just another example of it.


 At that price they will have very very few if any . Maybe some high rollers thats about it. They are hurting for money so they are trying to generate it. Problem is they are going to try and get outside high rollers to fill the bill and they are running the locals out of it.  Amazing what money does to folks.


I know ol' Rayburn hates to see this......


----------



## Tideup (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess we will have to go to halfmoon or use the ramp at Sunbury.One positive Maley's does have bait now.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep. that sucks. Seen another bluff a few years ago sell memberships. That's why I don't put in there anymore. Money and greed keeps a bunch of us out of their way!!!!!

The problem is most of the time the one's who buy it have more money than they need and don't care how many members they have just as long as their "crowd" is in.  For the rest of us who work all week just to go fishing on the weekend are the ones who suffer.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 13, 2010)

that's a shame......they have a nice facility there..... but not that nice. you'd have to put your boat in the water 120 times to make it worth it!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 13, 2010)

That will be a sad day in Liberty County.  

I was about to say something ugly......changed my mind......

I wonder when/if the county will ever build the boat ramp at Half Moon on the land that *WE* owe a fortune on.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats crazy..... I used to love YB before the development came through... Good ol' Rayburn.  My ex has family that has one of the original places still standing down there...right on the marsh...beautiful view.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 15, 2010)

capt stan said:


> WOW that hurts. YB is like my home away from home.... I guess I have to find a new port to go out of. We knew it was gonna happen sooner or later.  Money and greed ruin a lot of good things in this world. This is just another example of it.
> 
> 
> At that price they will have very very few if any . Maybe some high rollers thats about it. They are hurting for money so they are trying to generate it. Problem is they are going to try and get outside high rollers to fill the bill and they are running the locals out of it.  Amazing what money does to folks.
> ...



Ditto,
And I understand that only a very few of the cottages have actually sold. .? So, go figure.  Where will they get the members????


----------



## capt stan (Jun 15, 2010)

Bryannecker said:


> Ditto,
> And I understand that only a very few of the cottages have actually sold. .? So, go figure.  Where will they get the members????



 They won't at that price..... not untill folks start making money and got it to burn... with these clowns in the white house....... It'll be a while.


----------



## Tideup (Jun 15, 2010)

It's not going to be easy for them,they may be putting the final nail in the coffin.

A friend of mine talked to them today and the prices for membership are
$2000.00 fishing membership
$3000.00 fishing,pool and clubhouse membership

Rayburn also said that he most likely was not going to stay in the bait business.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tideup said:


> It's not going to be easy for them,they may be putting the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> A friend of mine talked to them today and the prices for membership are
> $2000.00 fishing membership
> ...



That's just sad.......


----------



## capt stan (Jun 16, 2010)

yep too rich for my blood just to put a boat in the water. I could see $500 a year... 2 grand.... sad is right. It's REAL sad what money does to folks...


----------



## olcop (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys,
We need to throw our support behind Half Moon Marina, with some support it'll be a great place.
olcop


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> That will be a sad day in Liberty County.
> 
> I was about to say something ugly......changed my mind......
> 
> I wonder when/if the county will ever build the boat ramp at Half Moon on the land that *WE* owe a fortune on.



You think they would be on the fast track to build the marina with the whole deal with the county official buying the house right across the street miraculously a short time before the county signed the papers on the land....They need to get on the ball with taxes skyrocketing


----------

